

Ask HN: How to learn Design? - ashitvora

Hi,
I'm engineer by education but I'm very much passionate about design. By design, I mean visual design. How do I get started?
======
malandrew
Start with "The Non-Designer's Design Book" by Robin Williams
<http://amzn.com/0321534042>

You can devour that book in an afternoon.

And since Typography is such an important part of design. You should read this
blog post here: [http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/the-web-is-all-
about-...](http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/the-web-is-all-about-
typography-period/)

and:

The Elements of Typographic Style Applied to the Web
<http://webtypography.net/>

------
gallerytungsten
Lesson 1:

Get a big stack of paper, pencils, pens, tracing paper, markers, erasers.
Start drawing. Print out stuff you like. Put tracing paper on top and redraw
it. Draw every day.

------
wtracy
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768358>

------
kingsidharth
Forget books, forget tutorials forget everything.

Take a problem in mind. A sheet and pencil. Now solve it there.

Problem can be categorizing different things, making something easier to do.
Building something remarkable.

Design is not how it looks, it is how it works with everything.

Rest will come later.

------
DevX101
Check out searchyc.com

This is a commonly asked question.

~~~
RDDavies
I was searching yesterday, the results only really offered good stuff for
typography learning (which I'm working on now), but overall graphic / web
design are left out a bit.

Here are the resources I drilled out of the threads I came across:

Type: [http://www.amazon.com/Logo-Lettering-Bible-Leslie-
Cabarga/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Logo-Lettering-Bible-Leslie-
Cabarga/dp/1581804369) [http://www.amazon.com/Graphic-Design-Manual-
Principles-Pract...](http://www.amazon.com/Graphic-Design-Manual-Principles-
Practice/dp/0442234694) [http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Typographic-Style-
Robert-Brin...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Typographic-Style-Robert-
Bringhurst/dp/0881791326) [http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-
Typographic-...](http://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-Book-Typographic-
Principles/dp/1566091594)

Usability: [http://www.amazon.com/Think-Common-Sense-Approach-
Usability/...](http://www.amazon.com/Think-Common-Sense-Approach-
Usability/dp/0789723107)

Design:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592532616?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592532616?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1592532616)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592533485?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592533485?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1592533485)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159253192X?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159253192X?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=159253192X)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592532349?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592532349?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1592532349)

Web Design:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0975841963?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0975841963?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0975841963)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/032145345X?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/032145345X?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=032145345X)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1847192505?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1847192505?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1847192505)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0735712069?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0735712069?ie=UTF8&tag=blogdesigblog-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0735712069)

Sites: <http://dribbble.com/> <http://www.deviantart.com> <http://forrst.com/>
<http://lookslikegooddesign.com/> <http://webtypography.net/toc/> <http://ui-
patterns.com/>

